# 1st ABTs w/Qview



## sucasa (May 25, 2009)

I've done poppers in the oven before but never ABTs.  They looked too good not to put a batch on!  They aren't done yet -- dangit!  But here's how they're coming:

Jalapenos
1 block cream cheese
2 tsp garlic powder
1 sliced green onion
bacon

Attachment 21383

Attachment 21384

Attachment 21385

Attachment 21386


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Looking good.  Try mixing some hot Italian sausage (cooked) with the cream cheese.  Excellent!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (May 25, 2009)

Looking Good!  Home grown peppers?


----------



## sucasa (May 25, 2009)

Oh I how I wish they were home grown!  But not yet.  They're smelling great!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2009)

Looks like they'll be a tasty treat. Place them on some paper towels when you're done as they'll be plenty greasy from the bacon. Good eats ya got!


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2009)

Looks like theres gonna be some good eating going on in awhile!!


----------



## sucasa (May 25, 2009)

Tada!!  Once pic during and one of them done -- and they're fixing to be gone!


----------



## bigsteve (May 25, 2009)




----------



## salsashark (May 26, 2009)

very nice! I've gotta try the green onions in my next batch...


----------



## flash (May 26, 2009)

Your missing the Lil Smokie though


----------



## isutroutbum (May 26, 2009)

Look great! Thanks for posting. 

Best,
Trout


----------



## porked (May 27, 2009)

Great lookin' turds, nice job.


----------

